# Anti-Sikh Cultist Leader Of Nirmala Sect Shot Dead



## spnadmin (May 16, 2010)

*Anti-Sikh Cultist Leader Of Nirmala Sect  Shot Dead*

*http://www.sikharchives.com/?p=5576
*
*
*
*Special Report By The  Poet Warrior*
*
*
*The head of a  virulently anti-Sikh cult  in the  Punjab Sant (Saint) Pradhan Singh was  gunned down by armed Sikh militants  in Hoshiarpur district.*  Unidentified persons armed with Kalashnikovs opened fire on the head  of  the “Dera Mai Dass (Nirmale sect)” at Baddon, seriously injuring the  self-proclaimed Saint.  He succumbed to numerous bullet injuries on the  way to a civil hospital in adjoining Phagwara, the sources said.


There is ongoing  unrest in the  Punjab as cultists masquerading as Sikhs  attempt to fracture the Sikh  Religion and  destroy the unitary doctrine of the  Respected Guru Granth  Sahib. A corollary to the unrest are the continuing efforts to  establish a priestly caste in the Sikh Religion and shift  Sikh worship  from the commonwealth of gurudwaras to private estates controlled by  priests.  The Sikh religion specifically prohibits the formation of a  priesthood. According to fundamental tenets of this divine religion  there can be no earthly interlocutor  between a  Sikh and his communion  with God.


*Note*:  Sir John Malcolm  reported in 1812 that the  Nirmale sect originally  trained in Benares and Hindu scripture  were prohibited from entering  the Golden Temple as they were a heretical sect. The Nirmale sect was  instrumental in the early promotion of a dasam granth at the behest of  their English masters. Sir John further reported in 1812 that they were  parked outside the Golden Temple and were writing an alternate granth.


----------



## spnadmin (May 16, 2010)

Here is another account of this story from Press Trust of India

*
Sikh religious sect head shot  dead*

fullstory

  Hoshiarpur (Punjab), May 16  (PTI) A Sikh religious sect leader in Punjab Sant Pradhan Singh was gunned down by armed miscreants in Hoshiarpur district in wee hours today, police said.

   Unidentified persons armed with AK-47 gun opened fire on head of "Dera Mai Dass (Nirmale sect)" at Baddon, seriously injurying him, they said.

   He succumed to his bullet injuries  on way to civil hospital in adjoining Phagwara, the sources said.

   On hearing  news of the death of the sect head many of his devotees thronged the civil hospital to have a glimpse of him.

   Detailing about the incident, they said in wee hours today after offering prayer of Guru Granth Sahib in the hall of the Dera, Sant Pradhan Singh opened its gate.


----------



## spnadmin (May 16, 2010)

Here are some page grabs from John Malcolm's "Sketch of the Sikhs" that fill in some details mentioned in the thread starter.


----------



## roopsidhu (May 17, 2010)

SSA
whenever any such incidence happens first thing all of us do is to take it as inter-religious war.Why we always reach to conclusions instantly. For any such attack the religious factors can not be the only reason behind. It might have been some other reasons such as enemity, money, any other problems whatsoever. Why donot we wait and watch till police reach to some conclusion


----------



## Archived_member13 (May 18, 2010)

SAT SRI AKAL,

One should read SAHIB SRI " GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI MAHARAJ" and things will become
much more clearer.

MESSAGE SAHIB SRI" GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI MAHARAJI" and Here is the answer-
_[/FONT]__
[/FONT]__ “There is only  one true Dharma (faith).  Gurmat (Sikhism) is complete and perfect through the  ages.”_ (Ang 1188)

_The Vedas and the Scriptures are only make-believe, O Siblings of  Destiny; they do not relieve the anxiety of the heart. (Ang 727)[/FONT]_
_
Guru Nanak is the greatest of all; He saved my honor in this Dark  Age of Kali Yuga. (Ang 750)[/FONT]_


_ He is beyond the world of the Vedas, the  Koran and the Bible. The Supreme King of Nanak is immanent and manifest.  ||4||3||105|| (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Ang 397)_


_
_
_“Everyone makes  mistakes; only the Guru and the Creator are infallible.” _

(Ang 61)
_ 
_
_“God has given  this gift. Nanak’s home is filled with only Naam, the Name of Vaheguru.  ||4||4||”  _(Ang 1136)
_ 
[/FONT]_
_Their service is useless. Those who fall at the feet of a stone  god their work is wasted in vain….The stone does not speak; it does not give  anything to anyone. Such religious rituals are useless; such service is  fruitless. (Ang 1160)[/FONT]_
_ 
_
_Like a dream  and a show, so is this world, you must know. None of this is true, O Nanak,  without God. ||23|| (Ang 1427)_


_Neither I am Hindu neither I am Muslim ( ANG 1136)_


_BHAI GURDAS JI PROMENENT SIKH SCHOLAR 
_

We acknowledge One, Eternal, Primal Lord. The whole    expanse has originated from Him. Forgetting the Creator we do not worship any    mortal (created one). Guru Granth is our faith, our support. We have abandoned    all distinction of caste. We are friends of all and love all. Love of all is    like that of Lotus in water. Distinct is the Khalsa of Guru Nanak._ (Kabit    Bhai Gurdas Ji)_




_Baba liberated all four directions and  nine divisions of earth._ _Gurmukh (Guru Nanak) has emerged in this kaliyug,  the Dark Age. (Vaar 1)_


_In his meditation, Baba found the whole  earth burning (with the fire of lust, greed and anger). Without Guru there is  utter darkness and he heard the cries of the common men…… Thus he went out to  depurate humanity on earth. (Vaar 1)_


_ Ten incarnations also flourished but none could perceive ek-ankar, the supreme  Lord. (Bhai Gurdas Ji, Vaar 16)_


_  The Guru, the True Guru, is my social status and honor; I have sold my head to  the Guru. (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Ang 731)_


_ Hereafter caste and power are of no account. They, who are accepted by the Lord,  are the only men of honor. (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Ang 67)_


_Sayings Tenth Soverign King ( SAHIB SRI GURU GOBIND SINGH JI MAHARAJ) on_
_self styled Gurus or cultist
_


_How can we accept God  coming into this world in human form? The  Siddhas (people who try to attain spiritual powers by living in jungles) are  tired by sitting with their eyes closed to find and see God but are been unable  to. (Shabad Hazaray, Guru Gobind Singh Ji)_


_Do not accept anyone  except God as God. (Shabad Hazaray)_


_I recite only the  Name of the Lord, which is useful at all places. (Bachittar Natak)_


_I do not meditate on  anyone else, nor do I repeat the Name of anyone else. ||38|| (Bachittar Natak)_


_ Sing the Guru's Bani, the supreme Word of  Words. (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Ang 917)_

_This verses shows Guru Nanak Sahib was not ordanary "Guru and this is the message from our Guru enshrinded in it? _Guru Nanak Sahib is the Satguru, a true Guru, who is highest of  all, always has been and will always be. 
[/FONT]

[/FONT]
Regards[/FONT]

[/FONT]
Gurveen Singh 
[/FONT]

[/FONT]

[/FONT]





_
_
_
_
_
_


----------

